# Becoming a taxidermist for a living?



## WingedShooter7

Hey, i was wondering if i was to become a proffesionaly taxidemist and make a living at it what college/highschool classes would help in this proffesion etc......


----------



## Rick Acker

Forget about classes...stay real close to your family...So you can BORROW lot's of MONEY! Seriously, business classes will help on the acedemic side...But, there's no reason you can't get your feet wet right now. Intern at a shop near you...Practice, practice, and more practice! Go to taxidermy.net to purchase video's and books...Good luck!


----------



## WingedShooter7

i noticed that there a few taxidermy schools in various states, such as Montana, and Northwood school of taxidermy plus others

Have you heard anything about these?


----------



## Rick Acker

I'm not a huge fan of taxidermy schools. There are good ones out there, but I know you can learn the trade just as easy or better by finding a good shop and get an internship or take classes! Usually ALOT less money or none! I've heard good things about Northwood though.

I'll give you an example about trade schools. I'm an Operations Manager/On Air announcer of Clear Channel here in Grand Forks. That's what pays the bills for me, not Taxidermy. Anyway, I went to a broadcasting school! To be honest it was a joke. What I learned, we teach to our interns in a month. After I payed lot's of money, my brother who was interested in radio as well, started hanging out with me and learning how things go! Within 6 month, he had a job in radio(with no schooling) and is now in charge of one of Clear Channels biggest radio properties in Riverside, California! You see where I'm going! And, did I mention he makes 3 x as much money...


----------



## wirehairman

Rick,

Would you recommend something like one of Patrick R.'s training courses over a school to WS7?

http://www.birdtaxidermy.com/training.php


----------



## Rick Acker

Definatly! Patrick is as good as it gets!


----------



## WingedShooter7

alright im checking out that site pretty spendy

I'll have to ask my Grandpa to teach me and then take some classes


----------

